# Resume: Ashley Scarbeau, CPC



## abrintle (Mar 3, 2016)

I am seeking a rewarding and challenging onsite (Raleigh/Durham, NC area) or remote position in order to utilize my experience, education and certifications. 
	I would be an excellent fit for this type of position as I have several years of experience in the medical field. I have two years of coding experience through my education and my previous employer. On December 5, 2015, I passed the AAPC National Exam, to become a Certified Professional Coder, on my first attempt with an 88%. After taking an ICD 10 Proficiency course, I took the AAPC’s ICD 10 Proficiency exam on January 30, 2016 and passed with a 96%. 
        Below I have pasted a copy of my resume. I greatly appreciate your time and consideration. Please reply to this thread, email me at ashley.scarbeau@gmail.com or message me through the AAPC. I look forward to hearing from you. 


Ashley Lin Scarbeau, CPC
ashley.scarbeau@gmail.com

Career Objective:

I am seeking a rewarding and challenging medical coding position in order to utilize my experience, education and certifications.

2+ years of coding experience through my education and previous employer ● 4+ years of administrative experience, primarily in the medical field ● Excellent communication and telephone skills ● Superior customer service ● Detail orientated ● Skilled multi-tasker and problem solver ● Management of patient information in a fast-paced environment ● Familiarity with insurance companies guidelines, websites, jargon and maneuvering of phone systems ● Versed in medical terminology and anatomy ● Understanding of medical coding utilizing CPT, ICD-9, ICD-10 and HCPCS ● Technical skills: Microsoft (Word, Excel, Power Point, Access and Outlook) QuickBooks, Practice Manager, Chartmaker, MedXpress, Emdeon, FlowCast, Care 360, PSV Scheduler, TeleCheck, Lotus Notes, DigiChart and IDX

Work Experience:

Feeling Great Sleep Medical Center, November 2013 – October 2015
●	Billing Specialist (July 2014-October 2015) – Verified insurance for scheduled appointments, walk-ins and new CPAP/BIPAP patients. Electronically submitted claims to insurance companies daily. Submitted HICFA’s on a CMS 1500 form for secondary payors and some primary payors on a weekly basis. Reviewed Explanation of Payments and Benefits and either posted insurance payments and adjustments against patient’s claims or “worked” any denials. Ensured proper procedure codes and diagnosis codes were attached to claims for effective billing. Familiarity with insurance companies guidelines, websites, jargon and maneuvering of phone systems. Applied patient’s payments to outstanding balances and refunded credits if necessary. Assisted patients with insurance and billing questions. Printed billing statements and mailed to patients monthly. Reviewed incoming mail and assembled deposits on a daily basis. Assisted CEO and CFO with the company’s bills. Assisted with running reports and auditing the company in order to improve our billing department. Assisted other employees and departments.
●	Front Desk Coordinator (November 2013-July 2014) - Greeted patients as they entered the facility. Checked in and out patients efficiently. Assisted patients with scheduling and rescheduling appointments, getting started with the PAP process and answering questions about our facility. Read the physician’s recommendations from a patient’s sleep study and took the necessary steps (i.e. called patients with results, sent copies to referring physicians as well as Certificate of Medical Necessity if applicable, sent note to billing department for insurance verification, etc.) Called patients to remind them of their appointment. Scanned in patient information and records to patient’s chart. Retrieved incoming faxes and took the necessary steps. Checked voicemail and email throughout the day. Assisted other employees and departments.

Self-Employed, May 2012 – November 2013, Nanny

Durham Family Medicine, July 2011 – May 2012
●	Front Desk Coordinator (November 2011-May 2012) – Greeted patients as they entered the facility. Checked in and out patients efficiently. Verified insurance and demographic information during the check in process. Assisted the appointment scheduler with scheduling appointments when necessary. Called patients to remind them of their appointment. Checked voicemail and email throughout the day. Printed requisition logs and ensured charge slips had correct diagnosis codes for efficient billing. Kept record of daily “no shows” and mailed letters to patients. Kept a “batch” on daily funds received throughout the day and “closed it” at the end of each day. Assisted the team leader and practice manager with various projects. 
●	Medical Records Coordinator (July 2011-November 2011) - Filed, sorted, and delivered charts for appointments. Assisted in processing of medical records requests for patients and other entities. Scheduled appointments. Called patients to remind them of their appointment. Sorted faxes and mail. Checked voicemail and email throughout the day. 

Duke Temporary Services, April 2011 – July 2011
●	Medical Education in Anatomical Gifts: Office Clerk – Assisted supervisor with administrative duties including but not limited to: data entry, filing, office errands, office supply orders. Created a database for all of the donor’s folders dating back to 2003. Assisted in escorting the cadavers to their appropriate laboratories. Assisted in the annual memorial service for the donor’s families.  

Blue Diamond Spa, August 2010 – July 2011, Receptionist

Ruby Tuesdays, October 2009 – August 2010, Hostess/Server

Duke Temporary Services, February 2009 – November 2009
●	Duke Eye Center: Medical Records Specialist - Filed, sorted, and delivered charts for appointments. Assisted in retrieving and faxing medical records to other establishments. Experienced in IDX computer program. 
●	Duke University Store: Cashier and Sales Assistant – Greeted customers and assisted them with their purchases. Counted money in cash register at the beginning and the end of shift. Maintained cleanliness of the store. Checked, priced, and stocked shelves with new products. Updated current inventory as needed. 
●	Harris and Smith OB/GYN: Medical Records Specialist – Filed, sorted, and delivered charts for appointments. Assisted in retrieving and faxing medical records to other establishments. Experienced in DigiChart and IDX computer programs. Scanned paper charts into DigiChart to create a digital record.

Parizade, January 2009 – November 2009, Hostess

IHOP, October 2008 – December 2008, Server

North Paw Animal Hospital, May 2008 – October 2008, Kennel Assistant/Tech Assistant

Chick-fil-a, May 2006 – May 2008, Team Member

Education:

L.S. Coding & Education, LLC
Lynn Schoeler, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I
January 2015 – January 2016
Medical Terminology/Anatomy/Physiology Course, Professional Medical Coding Course (CPC), ICD-10-CM Course
Certified Professional Coder, 88% on the AAPC National Exam on December 5, 2015
96% on the AAPC ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam on January 30, 2016

Liberty Christian School – Durham, NC
August 2000 - May 2008
Salutatorian - 3.9 GPA


Extracurricular Activities and Awards:

Participate in AAPC Local Chapter meetings and events to continue my education and stay up to date on current coding guidelines ● Received the Christian Character and Honor Student award multiple times throughout my high school and middle school years ● Salutatorian of the 2008 senior class ● Volunteer at the APS in Durham ● Provided childcare at the Treyburn Country Club on weekends and counseled at their summer sport’s camps ● Provide pet care and childcare to local families ● CPR Certified ● Enjoy reading, writing, outdoor activities and traveling


----------

